
Ubuntu Snaps coming to other distros - bsharitt
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/06/goodbye-apt-and-yum-ubuntus-snap-apps-are-coming-to-distros-everywhere/
======
theptip
This is an exciting development; having to maintain separate RPMs and debs for
applications is tedious.

It's unlikely that the old packaging methods will go away any time soon,
particularly for core OS components -- but perhaps it will be acceptable to
bundle non-core applications like Firefox solely using Snap packages.

